# Wrapping packages?



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2010)

Bit of a fast ball.

I'm mailing out some carepackages to Afghanistan, can someone tell me if they need to be wrapped in that brown paper or if I can just throw (tape on a piece of paper containing) the address, return address and list of contents on the front?

I don't have any brown paper and I don't feel like wrapping up 10 packages.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> ............................just throw (tape on a piece of paper containing) the address, return address and list of contents on the front?
> 
> I don't have any brown paper and I don't feel like wrapping up 10 packages.



Not being a Postie, I think you have all that is "legally" required, with the wrapping being optional.  However, I always find that the wrapping adds another layer of 'security' and makes it easier for Posties to find and read the address.


----------



## Alea (9 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> Bit of a fast ball.
> 
> I'm mailing out some carepackages to Afghanistan, can someone tell me if they need to be wrapped in that brown paper or if I can just throw (tape on a piece of paper containing) the address, return address and list of contents on the front?
> 
> I don't have any brown paper and I don't feel like wrapping up 10 packages.



Hi Apollo,

I have been sending packages to friends in Afghanistan for the past 3 months. I just went to the post office and found there some big "bubble" envelopes (sorry I don't know how to call them in English). 

They also offer some "cardboard" boxes that are very handy and I also used these twice.

At the post office, they told me that I could just right both (return/sending) addresses directly on the envelopes.

My friends got their packages 1 month later and everything was in perfect condition.

Alea


----------



## Joani (9 Jul 2010)

Hi, Alea,

They're usually called bubble envelopes, at least in my office.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Hi Apollo,
> 
> I have been sending packages to friends in Afghanistan for the past 3 months. I just went to the post office and found there some big "bubble" envelopes (sorry I don't know how to call them in English).
> 
> ...


 Alea, I'm sending hollow point ammunition and whiskey so I'm staying away from bubble envelopes but thanks!

George, right on thank you.


----------



## Gramps (9 Jul 2010)

You are kidding about ammo and booze right?


----------



## eurowing (9 Jul 2010)

I'm not sure how receptive your MFRC will be to 10 packages.  We discovered there is a 2 package limit. A lady at Comox MRFC wigged out on my wife (Our 9 year old foster daughter even commented on the rudeness) for bringing in 6 and only took 5. It is an 80 km round trip to get there, so I just told her in the future, save the gas money and use Canada Post.


----------



## Gramps (12 Jul 2010)

Gramps said:
			
		

> You are kidding about ammo and booze right?



I only asked the above question because of the legal and disciplinary ramifications of sending live ammunition so I seriously hope you were kidding, not to mention putting the aircraft/crew at risk carrying undeclared dangerous goods, there are a number of federal laws that would be broken by mailing that package.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2010)

;D

I'd be more worried about the Whiskey on the airplane!   Don't worry, it's in jest.  I wasn't even allowed sending a knife before..


----------



## Gramps (12 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> I'd be more worried about the Whiskey on the airplane!   Don't worry, it's in jest.  I wasn't even allowed sending a knife before..



Good to hear, there have been some interesting items sent through the mail system and in UAB returning to Canada that have contributed to slowing down the entire system.


----------

